# {WOC Friendly) Black Radiance Indellible & Perfect Tone Lipsticks



## BlaqueBarbie (Jan 25, 2011)

\I picked these up and did swatches for my blog and decided to post here as well!






  	#5004 Purple Passion






  	#5009A Espresso




  	#5026 Sundrenched Bronze




  	5001B Tropical Sunburst





  	#5042A PANTHER




  	#5067 Sublime Beauty




  	#5064 Cleopatra Red




 
  	#5070 Vogue Vixen


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh these are pretty! I have yet to try Black Radiance lipsticks..if they are like the blushes I know they're good. Thx for sharing!


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 24, 2013)

Their products are good.


----------

